# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Platnene i sušilica?

## Paula

Pretpostavljam da se već pisalo o tome ali nisam našla pa ću postaviti upit.
S obzirom da se ne koristi omekšivać a pelene mi djeluju malo grubo za te naše male nježne guze pa sam mislila da ih sušim u sušilici (tako osušen veš mi je puno mekši). Da li ću uništiti pelene?
Koliko detrđenta stavljate u pranje i da li je bolje koristiti tekući ili prašak?

----------


## coccinella

Ja sam uvela neko pravilo da u sušilici sušim dodatne uloške i frotirske ili velour-ne pelene (one koje bi stvarno bile jako grube bez sušilice). Ostalo na zraku.   :Smile:  

Što se tiče deterdženata za pranje, o tome se stvarno dosta pisalo i imaš iskustva drugih cura na ovom topicu.

----------


## josie

svakako ako imaš sušilicu upotrijebi je za platnene.
i ja sam isključivo za prašak, ne tekući deterdžent.  :Kiss:

----------


## Pingu

Ja davno čitala da im to smanjuje moć upijanja?
Na žalost, upravo radi tog dugog sušenja sam malo na jednokratnim, malo na platnenim.
Inače sušilicu imam- znači sušim skroz ili do pola( stavim na sintetički program)?

----------


## coccinella

A čuj, to moraš sama isprobati sa svojom sušilicom. Ja sušim na pamuku i ne osušim skroz do kraja.
I nisam primijeitila da se smanjila moć upijanja.  8)

----------


## hildegard

kad je vrijeme lijepo sušim na zraku a kad je bljuzgavo sušim u sušilici. 
Nisam primijetila da se smanjila moć upijanja ili što god drugo.

----------


## Davor

Nas upozorilo da prvih nekoliko pranja ne sušimo u sušilici da se ne zbrčkaju... pa su se zbrčkale. Nismo slušali. Habanjem su se za par mjeseci opustile. Dakle, ima tu nešto.

----------


## hildegard

Možda ima, mi smo počeli sušiti u sušilici nakon 1,5 godine sušenja na zraku.

----------


## wildflower

mi smo kasno kupili susilicu (pred ostavljanje pelena) pa su mi se pelene nasle u njoj valjda jedan ili dva puta. ah, koja razlika od susenja na zraku, super fluffy bez ikakvih dodataka za omeksavanje. drugi put nisam ni osusila do kraja u susilici i svejedno su bile divno mekane nakon dosusivanja na zraku.

ali cinjenica je da susenje u susilici unistava prije svega cicak na pelenama, i zato ih ipak treba kad je god pogodno vrijeme susiti na zraku, ili malo u susilici pa onda na zrak.  a skroz u susilicu u ruzne i vlazne dane, pogotovo ako nemas veliku zalihu pelena ni puno prostora za susenje.

----------


## Davor

Da, čičak treba načičkati (zatvoriti) ili se temeljito napuni mucicama. Ali to je općenito problem čičaka i sušilica.

----------


## saška

Ja zimi koristim sušilicu, a kada je suho vrijeme zrak. Ako mi se zaista presuše stavim peglu na najjaču paru i samo prijeđem prako unutarnjeg uloška da se malo smekša (upije vlage).

----------

